# where is the holding relay located on 95 240sx



## sandizzle (Nov 3, 2005)

i had my manuel but cant find it i think my cruise control is not working cuz my holding relay but i dont know where that is


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

sandizzle said:


> i had my manuel but cant find it i think my cruise control is not working cuz my holding relay but i dont know where that is


The ASCD hold relay is located just above the ECU which is behind the passenger's side kick panel.


----------

